# Interview with Bart Hubbard



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.jujubuggz.com/docs/bartpage.htm

Any relation to our Bob Hubbard?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 9, 2004)

Sadly, no.  Definately a good interview though.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2004)

Isn't there a "Bart" from Capital Doce Pares who posts here from time to time? I think this is him.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 9, 2004)

I think that it is Bart.  This picture was on his website at one time.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I think that it is Bart.  This picture was on his website at one time.



cool, always good to see MA members getting some press!


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> cool, always good to see MA members getting some press!



sorry, meant MT (Martial Talk) although its good seeing Modern Arnis get press too!


----------



## bart (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Yep that's me. That's my wife's website. She did that back when we were living in Los Angeles. Interestingly enough some of my students found out about me through that article.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 9, 2004)

Bart...your by your pics, you definatily look like a "hot guy with a big stick"...lol   :rofl:  artyon:


----------



## bart (Jul 9, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Bart...your by your pics, you definatily look like a "hot guy with a big stick"...lol   :rofl:  artyon:



It was a warm and muggy day in Cebu.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 9, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> It was a warm and muggy day in Cebu.



Hey Bart,

Where in the Philippines is the best place to buy WEKAF approved gear (helmets, gloves, etc.)?  My mother-in-law still lives in Manila and can pick it up for me.
Thanks

Andy


----------



## bart (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey There,

Honestly, I don't know where you can just buy WEKAF gear off the shelf in Manila for a good price. You can't really do that anywhere but the Doce Pares Headquarters in Cebu City. Mostly people make orders to the Doce Pares Headquarters in Cebu and then get a shipment. You can get stuff shipped airport to airport pretty cheap even internationally. I think the best way to get the best prices would be to have your mother place an order to be shipped from Cebu City to Manila. From there you can either pick it up when you go to visit or you can get her to ship it airport to airport or via DHL. You pay something in fees but I believe that is the best way to get the best prices.  

On an interesting note, if you wanted to get your people competing in WEKAF, the WEKAF World Championships in 2006 are going to be in Orlando, Florida. They will literally be right in your neck of the woods. There's not really a lot of WEKAF out that way, but it would be pretty cool for you to have a contingent in the competition.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 11, 2004)

bart said:
			
		

> Hey There,
> 
> Honestly, I don't know where you can just buy WEKAF gear off the shelf in Manila for a good price. You can't really do that anywhere but the Doce Pares Headquarters in Cebu City. Mostly people make orders to the Doce Pares Headquarters in Cebu and then get a shipment. You can get stuff shipped airport to airport pretty cheap even internationally. I think the best way to get the best prices would be to have your mother place an order to be shipped from Cebu City to Manila. From there you can either pick it up when you go to visit or you can get her to ship it airport to airport or via DHL. You pay something in fees but I believe that is the best way to get the best prices.
> 
> On an interesting note, if you wanted to get your people competing in WEKAF, the WEKAF World Championships in 2006 are going to be in Orlando, Florida. They will literally be right in your neck of the woods. There's not really a lot of WEKAF out that way, but it would be pretty cool for you to have a contingent in the competition.



sounds good! thanks for the info. I'll definately be at the WEKAF WC in Orlando! 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Joe Eccleston (Jul 12, 2004)

hey bart,

Any chance you could give us a run down of the WEKAF events in CEBU CITY last month?

i.e.  --Who among Cebu's eskrimadors participated in demos? Were there any Balintawak represented (and other clubs)? Where were the venues (I heard there was a big place in the other side of Cebu prepared for this event)?

Thanks in advance... :asian:


----------

